# brown fleecy white bottle



## Shirley stephan

I have a one quart brown bottle , which has the seam of the mold all the way up the length of the bottle.  On the bottom of the bottle it says PAT. NO. 112219   THE JOHN PUHL PRODUCTS CO. CHICACO, ILL.   Then it has a 9 and a diamond shape with an I inside the diamond then a 1 follows that.  There is a oval shape around the I inside the diamond.  Underneath the "I" there is a 7.

 I thank anyone in advance for any help with this.  I would like to know the approximate date it was made and the value of the bottle.

 Thanks!    Shirley


----------



## epackage

either 1931 or 41, is there a dot after the 1, pic's would really help....Value is a couple of dollars tops, Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## Shirley stephan

Thank you e package


----------



## Shirley stephan

ps to epackage:  yes it does have a dot after the number one.  Can you tell me what differance that makes??

 Thanks again....Shirley


----------



## madman

is it a cork top????????????????


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Shirley,

 Welcome to A-BN. I don't think that is the correct patent number. Fleecy White was bleach.

 Is it Bottle A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or Bottle B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Puhl also brought us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ammonia, and Little Boy Blue Bluing.




From.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Shirley stephan
> 
> ps to epackage:  yes it does have a dot after the number one.  Can you tell me what differance that makes??
> 
> Thanks again....Shirley


 I "think" that makes it 1941


----------



## Shirley stephan

Thanks a lot SURFACEONE....it does have a cork and it is bottle B.  So it must be 1941.  Not worth too much, huh? It has sentimental worth to me though.  Thanks again ALL!  This was great for my first forum post!


----------

